# Got the 2072 MVJT out today



## H20hawgs (Jan 19, 2015)

The weather was 60 degrees today but 15-20 mph winds. I was itching to get out and what a blast these jets are to drive. I tested it in the main lake to see how it would take on 1-2' chop. It did great! No cavatation at all and it rides smoother then my 218 DLV Carolina skiff... Super impressed with SeaArks hull design to take chop like this for a tunnel hull jet. I have some video but not sure how to post it? Pics are no problem to post. I'll hopefully figure it out. Went shallow in a feeder creek. I have to get use to that! I kept thinking I was going to hit a log on the hull or prop! Lol


----------



## Jeeper (Jan 20, 2015)

Definitely jealous way too much ice on the river or any lake here to get out. Can't wait to see the videos


----------



## fishbum (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice rig! Where you located? I'm in Winder area! 
I have had jets for years. In fact I'm a dealer for outboard jets. 
Much of my fishing has been river only the last few years but am now looking at
Maybe making a change. Old age and stuff has caught up to me! I have looked at that same boat
Some. How does it do with that 115? I spend some time in Tn also but most of that is bigger rivers 
Anyway. Maybe see you on the pond!


----------



## amk (Jan 22, 2015)

curious to what speeds your seeing that is a nice boat.


----------



## H20hawgs (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeeper Spring is approaching.

Fishburn I live in north GA in Forsythe. If your looking to relax a little more lake lanier is not the place in the summer time... It's great fall through spring but you will be back on the rivers when the weekend warriors arrive! Hope to see you out there.


----------



## H20hawgs (Jan 22, 2015)

Amk I am not sure what speed it runs yet? I have a few more hours to break in the motor and I have not put a graph on it yet. I was told the previous model J115/80 yamaha old push it in the low 30s easily. Duckys boats said this new Yamaha B series 115/80 has a lot more torque and will wind up a lot faster with about 500 more rpms to boot. I read up on what they told me and it's true if you believe everything you read on the Internet... In fact it say it says this motor actually performs like a 130 hp. They just released the B series In 2014 and its 30 lbs lighter if I remember correctly.

I will try to post a video later when I can figure that out on the forum.
Tight Lines


----------

